# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  C Днем Победы .

## Grimm_brother

Сегодня нет настроения обсуждать - отмечаем День Победы :-)
С Праздником !

----------


## Nazar

От администрации сайта поздравляю всех с этим Великим Праздником , память о нем будет жить всегда.
Ура товарищи.

----------


## juky-puky

*С Праздником победы всех!*

----------

